
“I Am a 10X Programmer” (PHOTO) - clubminsk
https://belitsoft.com/php-development-services/10x-programmers
======
CharlesDodgson
Well I'm feeling inadequate!

I wish I had the focus of these people, I'd love to have serious concentration
levels. Mine are pretty bad, I'm not a programmer, but I am above average in
my field, I just wish I could sit still and focus on something (with breaks)
for 4-8 hours.

~~~
clubminsk
Definitely, all of them work and live either harder or smarter than many of
us...

